# Formatage en ext 4 possible sur dd interne Mac mini ?



## CHECKY 8 (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur mon Mac mini que je vais commander en janvier, j'ai l'intention de créer une partition pour Mac, une pour Windows Seven et une pour Linux/Ubuntu et de lancer le tout en triple boot en suivant ce tuto = http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...t-windows-7-leopard-ubuntu-8-10-a-251959.html

Cependant, ma question porte sur le formatage de la partition Ubuntu : je suis actuellement toujours sur une LTS (Hardy Héron 8.04 formatée en ext 3).

Mais quand j'installerai une version plus récente d'Ubuntu (la 9.10) sur le dd interne du Mac mini, il me faudra vraisemblablement formater en ext 4 : est-ce que cela pourra se faire sur le dd interne du Mac mini en donnant ensuite un fonctionnement normal ?

Merci d'avance pour toute réponse avisée ayant expérimenté la chose !


----------



## claud (29 Décembre 2009)

L'installeur d'Ubuntu 9.10 (c.à.d. Gparted) propose bien ext4.

Et tu peux formater en ext4 tout ou partie de ton DD interne avec Gparted en live-CD-Ubuntu-9.10.

Edit : mais 9.10 fonctionne aussi sur ext3.


----------



## Tiki10 (29 Décembre 2009)

Evidement que si le coeur t'en dit, tu peux utiliser l'ext4, mais franchement, sur ton macmini, je ne vois pas à quoi cela pourrait bien servir. Utilise ce tableau pour comparer l'ext3 à l'ext4. A moins que dans ta machine tu ne décides d'avoir des fichiers de tailles superieurs a 2To et un système de fichier de plus de 16To...

Tiki


----------



## GillesF (29 Décembre 2009)

tu peux utiliser l'un ou l'autre, ca n'influencera pas la stabilité du système


----------



## CHECKY 8 (29 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses.

En fait, non, je n'aurai  pas besoin de tant de capacités sur Ubuntu et l'ext3 me conviendra largement.

Je suppose qu'au moment de l'installation de la 9.10 Gparted me proposera les deux options et que je pourrai donc choisir l'ext3.

J'espère aussi que la prochaine LTS qui sortira en avril prochain (Lucid Lynx) proposera aussi les deux formats.


----------



## claud (29 Décembre 2009)

CHECKY 8 a dit:


> Je suppose qu'au moment de l'installation de la 9.10 Gparted me proposera les deux options et que je pourrai donc choisir l'ext3.


Évidemment et ce sera le cas pour longtemps encore


----------



## CHECKY 8 (29 Décembre 2009)

Quand j'y pense : mon Dieu, cela va être merveilleux !

J'ai commencé avec XP puis suis passé à Ubuntu/XP en dual boot (où je me trouve depuis deux ans).

J'ai rêvé de Mac (mais sans pouvoir renoncer à mon "petit patrimoine")

Et bientôt j'aurai le bonheur d'une triplette : les 3 trois distributions les plus significatives réunies sur le même disque, que demander de mieux ?

J'espère enfin devenir sage et pouvoir me contenter pour toujours de cette polygamie informatique !


----------

